# سؤال في تصميم مقاعد الطائرة و موادها



## YSF1 (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبه لاستتفساري - بخصوص مقاعد الطائره ?
ماهي المواد المستخدمه و مواصفاتها لصنع المقاعد ?
ماهيه العمليه المستخدمه لصناعة تلك المقاعد مثال هي عن طريق القوالب او غيرها من Manufacturing Processes

ماهي المواد المضافه Composites في صناعة المقاعد ? 

اتمنى ان اجد طلبي هذا او اي مايفيد في هذا الموضوع

وشكرا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع شيق و لا أملك الكشير من المعلومات فيما يخصه 
المهم أن ابعاد المقعد تتعلق بدرجة الرحلة
و صناعته
من ناحية الشكل و الصلابة خاضعة للمعايير التصميمية المتعارف عليها على غرار ال FAR 29 





أما من ناحية الهندسة فتتبع جنون المصميمين




أما من ناحية التكوين فهو غالبا يرتكز على هيكل حديدي و به أكسسوارات من الكومبوزايت ثم غطاء جلدي أو صوفي . . . 





كإضاءة فقط أحيل حضؤتك على الموقع التالي
http://www.martin-baker.com/Products.aspx


----------



## شفق الصباح (20 فبراير 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع شيق و لا أملك الكشير من المعلومات فيما يخصه
> المهم أن ابعاد المقعد تتعلق بدرجة الرحلة
> و صناعته
> ...


 
معلمنا شيراد


----------



## virtualknight (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## YSF1 (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
صراحه افدتني كثيرا اخوي و اشكر لك مساهمتك هذي الي كنت محتاجها
الف شكر


----------



## aljaser44 (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل لقد سألت عن المواد المستخدمه لصنع المقاعد في الطائرة
وهنا أتواضع لإجابتك بحكم تخصصي في ذلك كالتالي:
تعتمد شركات صناعة الطائرات على أسس واضحة ومقاسات محددة لصناعة أيجزء في الطائرة
مع الحرص الشديد على وسائل السلامة في ذلك وبالنسبة للمقاعد فهي تختلف حسب من ناحية المقاسات
والقوة مقارنة لمقعد او كرسي الكابتن عن كريس الراكب بشكل عام فالمواد التي تستخدم في كرسي الراكب
عبارة عن شرائح رقيقة من الألومنيوم مثبّته على قضبان ألومنيوم أيضا خفيفة الوزن وصلبة بعض الشيئ
وترتكز على عمودبشكل أفقي ثم تثبّت بشكل يبدو موحّد ومعروف على جميع أنواع الطائرات بلا استثاء
يسمى التراك او مجرى الكرسى(seat track) ثم يتم تبطين وكسوة المقعد بالإسفنج المضغوط مقاوم للحريق
وبعد ذلك يتم تلبيسه بالقماش او الجلد حسب الديكور الذي تختاره.
أرجوا ان يكون جوابي واضحا بالتفصيل


----------

